# Range Rover Sport-Roughly 4 weeks old...."PIC HEAVY"



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*I was called around a week or so ago to nip over to Hathersage in the Dales to rectify a few issues caused by valeters at a leading RR centre in Sheffield, now the owner, quite the character by the way was to say the least a little perturbed by the quality and the state that his RRS had been handed over to him in, the dealership did offer to rectify the issues but a swift "you cant even wash it right let alone polish it" was the response from Mr CP....

On my arrival Monday morning I was greeted with a bacon butty and this....
*



























*A few bits of bug splatter....*


















*And the birds had also left their mark....in more ways than one as you will see later on....*



























*Generally as you would expect from something less than a month old....*




























*Glass Polish Residue*









*But not this....*










*Yep agreeable that its a pretty much nailed on assumption that vehicles are almost certainly older than they are due to forecourt and storage circumstances but for the salesman to sell it with an exhaust like that is beyond me, but as you read on there will be more twists and turns....*

*As you can see not looking too bad, then it was cleaned and revealed allsorts....Anyway cracking on with the wheels first it was the choice of Autosmart G101 and Iron X as to be expected not much by way of contamination from the wheels just grime and the odd spec of tar....Mr CP though to his credit had applied Poorboys Wheel Sealant once he had picked it up.... the brushes as always were Vikan Black Soft Bristle, Vikan Long Reach for the discs as is easily shaped and also the Vikan Extra Long Wheel Spoke Brush*



















*The arches were then scrubbed with an arch brush and Autosmart G101, Autosmart Tardis came in handy under there as well....*

*Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam was used and left to dwell allowing time for the brush work and the intricates, the snow sat well for around 10 minutes, which is when i decided to get a couple of pics....it was then rinsed and washed 2BM with Zaino Z7, rinsed again and dried using the Nanotech SST Drying Towel....a lube made up of shampoo and de ionised water was used along side CYC Polyclay, it removed pretty much nothing*



















*Now onto the surprising bit of news, well to Mr CP anyway, as I was taking a few readings i thought that they were pretty high, in fact to the point of repaint, didnt think to take any pictures of the readings but pretty much everywhere on every panel they were touching 280-290microns....repaint was confirmed by the presence of silicones and dirt particles in the paintwork....maybe, and as my suspicion would lead is that the factory finish was unacceptable so it went back round.... *

*This is just one dirt particle which has to my annoyance been left for the viewing pleasure of an assessor....*









*Now onto the defects....*









*You can just make out the swirling here....*


















*The tailgate was in pretty dire shape for a 4 week old....*



























*These are on the bonnet....*









*Remember those birds, well they had been attacking what looked like a mirror....apparently its mating season....*


















*The correction was started on the roof and carried out with with a variety of goodies from Farecla G6 Polishing Pad with Scholl S17+, now this normally works but for some reason the pad, polish and paint didnt seem to want to get on, so i switched up to the Scholl Spider Sandwich Pad and Scholl Soft Touch Topwool for the more serious defects to the roof although the pictures dont really pick them enough, which ended up having far more correction than had originally planned, the bonnet, sides and tailgate, with the exception of the heavier defects were enhanced with S17+ on a Scholl Orange Pad and all refined nicely afterwards with Nanotech SST Super Gloss and Farecla Black Finishing Pad....I also tested this polish with Nanotech SST Yellow Polishing Pad and was quite surprised at it abilities....*

*After the first hit of S17+ to the roof....*









*and a few other during pics....*































































*Quite clear whats been enhanced here....*



























*Le Scratch....*









*Le No Scratch....*









*Z2 curing....*









*After a couple of coats of Zaino Z2 with Z6 in between, a couple of sprinkles of Z8 the afters look like this....Glass was cleaned and protected with Permanon Glass....tyres dressed with Z16 and wheels sealed with Zaino ZCS....all the visible plastics were treated to a diluted variant of Z8 which in my opinion leaves it suitably protected with out altering its state....Arches had a blast of Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber and wiped to a natural looking finish with a microfibre....Exhaust was cleaned with Autosol and "00" wire wool, it was then treated with a dash of Collinte 476....*


















































































*This pic has been referred to as though its a picture of a reflection of a tree on a calm lake....*




















































































































































































*Taken from the office....*









*And to end it all with this one....*









*Thanks for taking the time to have a read, or maybe even just view....enjoy the finished article....*

*A big thanks to Mr CP for the constant supply of drinks and food and more importantly his hospitality for the 18 hrs it took for this transformation....*


----------



## Steveo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, good work on a huge car !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work. To be fair though although not perfect before it wasnt the worst thing i guess to come out of a dealers lol.

Saying that the owner must be well happy having it perfect.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there :thumb: I need to get my hands on one of those


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Amazing state of 4 weeks - tho as you say how long has it been around - Great last pic - amazing fleck :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great finished job :thumb:

What did the owner say about the 'suspected' paint ??


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Cracking piece of work there fella......

'Like a mirror'.........


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Stunning job on a stunning motor , i fancy 1 of these , lovely big motors


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

great work there fella, great reflection shots. well done! :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice one :[email protected]


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Loving the mirror finish!!!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great work! Not the worst, but certainly not perfect from a 4 week old car! LAVELY flake pop from the last photo!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic,great reflections..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

> *This pic has been referred to as though its a picture of a reflection of a tree on a calm lake....*


Outstanding:thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job on a lovely car.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

I enjoyed this write up very much as I just spent 28 hours on a 12 months old one, the very same color.

Excellent work!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

brilliant work 

the number plate is also hilarious


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work, but a bit of a contradiction from the owner if he cant be bothered to wipe bird dung off himself


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work! :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Great finished job :thumb:
> 
> What did the owner say about the 'suspected' paint ??


He has already contacted the third party



JD said:


> Great work! Not the worst, but certainly not perfect from a 4 week old car! LAVELY flake pop from the last photo!


The pics didnt really pick the defects up where they were, mostly the roof....



Mike Hunt said:


> Nice work, but a bit of a contradiction from the owner if he cant be bothered to wipe bird dung off himself


The bird mess is a daily occurrence and the owner does clean it off, but living where he does its just one of those things....


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work :thumb: 

...Thats shocking paint condition for a a new car delivery :doublesho


----------



## jorddy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

stunning that is


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Adding to say, based on this I may have to get Scholl'd up :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

some cracking deep deep reflections there Russ

am looking forward now to using my scholl and spider pads that you recommended i get

if my work is as good as that ill be well happy

thanks for all your help

steve


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice turnaround


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

good work and a nice read:thumb:

so what about the paintwork,any news?


----------



## S33PEE (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi guys I'm the owner of the RRS detailed by Russell.
Firstly just wanted to say a huge thank you to Russell for doing such a great job,well done mate.
His findings in relation to the repaint have been passed on to the lease company who in effect "own" the car for their comments.
I'm concerned because a friend of mine had an RS6 with the same problem but he didn't find out for 12 months when both front wings and bonnet started to discolour only then did he find out that they had been repainted before delivery to him.
In terms of the original scratches to be fair to the supplying dealer they did offer to machine polish the car when I complained 3 days after I bought it when the sun came out and they became apparent.It was me who decided to pay to have an expert do the polishing rather than risk it being made worse by a quick and cheap job having seen some of the polishing disasters on here recently.

The comment about the bird poo was a bit harsh,I've got a problem at the moment with a male bird who sees his reflection and thinks it's a competing male,hopefully he'll calm down a bit once the breeding season finishes,I clean the poo off every morning normally but had to leave early to meet Russell so left it unwashed that morning.
This is the wifes car after being in my car parking spot for the two days mine was away










This is what I have to do to mine every night to stop them perching on my mirror









This is an after shot showing how well Russell did the corroded exhaust.










Russell in deep contemplation working out what to use on the roof which he thought had been washed with a bristle yard brush !









And the scratches on the B pillar which wouldn't come out and will have to be replaced.









Will keep you all updated on how things are progressing with Land Rover re why the paint is so thick?

Update:
I've rung LR Customer Services and they claim that they don't have access to the QC records to check if my car went through paint twice and I've got to take it up with the supplying dealer to ask if they re-painted it !!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers Chris, was a pleasure working for you....wish Richard and the lads the best of luck this weekend for me....

Hope you get the issues sorted out with the RRS....


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Sympathise with bird probvlem, I have around 100 starlings perching above my RRS and they do make a mess!


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great job mate!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looking good now


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work Russ, looks fab.

I wish people would not comment on other peoples cars for something like bird poo. It is really none of their business.

I have had Range Rovers reading 220um that have not been resprayed, but average is 180um usually. May just be thick clear, which in a way is a good thing.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Great work Russ, looks fab.
> 
> I wish people would not comment on other peoples cars for something like bird poo. It is really none of their business.
> 
> I have had Range Rovers reading 220um that have not been resprayed, but average is 180um usually. May just be thick clear, which in a way is a good thing.


Definitely had a paint, just the the quality of a recent paint job, good, but not good enough for the likes of a detailer as i am sure everyone knows that our standards are way above a painters, no disrespect to painters as i did 20 yrs of it and sympathise with time constraints etc....

Regarding readings though I have just done an Autobiography, soon to be posted and generally the readings were 130-150 with the exception of a few areas that again had seen a fair level of repair but more when its posted....

Thanks for all the replies chaps, appreciated muchly....


----------



## krislou80 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice work I have not been done that on my rover all i do is just wash it off... thanks for the post man...


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Stunning job on a huge car !!!

mike


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

interesting! Great job.

When i bought my RRS new it was 220-240 all round and definitely didnt have any signs of respray. Ive done a few since and they do seem to be lower!

S33PEE - Ive not really paid attention to the new model years but all the 61 plates coming through us seem to have a new 'evoque style' strip on the bootlid? Is it an option?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Blimey this is a surprise resurrection....thanks for the comments chaps and the free bump....nice cheers....

Russ


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

the chrome strip on the boot is just a styling strip, on the now one piece boot, you no longer get the split tailgate, but you now get electronic opening

other changes are the lack of gear leaver (now a dial), no terrain response dial, (now buttons) and from what i hear a rather tasty 8 speed gear box amongst other things


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work Russ..

No RR i've ever seen has OP like that on the filler cap.. certainly would not be unheard of for a car to be painted before it's given to a new owner, but it's normally a pretty good job.

Don't know what it is with RR dealers - our local one Brushwashes them (their demonstrater is in a right state), and they have ended up paying for me to do several local cars!


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

My bad, not used to reading dates lol!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous finish there and thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> Nice work Russ..
> 
> No RR i've ever seen has OP like that on the filler cap.. certainly would not be unheard of for a car to be painted before it's given to a new owner, but it's normally a pretty good job.
> 
> Don't know what it is with RR dealers - our local one Brushwashes them (their demonstrater is in a right state), and they have ended up paying for me to do several local cars!


think most of the damage is done on the transporter either going to or on arrival at dealerships....specially roof panels....


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Great work mate it looks awesome now, some impressive reflections.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks immense


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

thats what a new RR should look like! nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work thats for sure... makes a change for a Rover to have high paint readings lol!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers fellas....


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

stunning work on a lovely wagon...............love that reflection shot of the tree...............awesome job :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great work on that car, disgusting how a dealer sends these out though and a premium car at that. Well done fella.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

An outstanding job Russ, real quality on this black beauty.

John Tht


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Cracking job 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Great write up.... thanks for sharing details of equipment used :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work, love the reflections:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

An old thread revisited, thanks for comments chaps.


----------

